# Teflon Pillow, Silicone Pad, or Dress the Press for Rhinestoning



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I recently heat pressed rhinestone transfers on both the front and back of a shirt. They were large transfers with many rhinestones on each side. Due to the uneven surface, a few of the rhinestones didn't adhere on the second transfer. I think I need a pad between the shirt so this doesn't happen in the future, but am not sure what the best approach would be. I have heard of using teflon pillows, silicone pads, mouse pads, etc. What is the difference between a teflon pillow and a silicone pad? Is one preferred over the other? How thick should it be?  Any other advice to make sure the rhinestones adhere well? I am working on my first big order, and don't want to risk any of the rhinestones coming off--ever!  I'm using Korean 10ss stones, using both regular and low lead. 

I invested in a Hix auto clam, 16x20, so I don't think uneven heat is the problem. Ideally, I would like to "dress the press" to heat only one side at a time, but I can't figure out how to get the whole shirt slid onto the press, without it getting all bunched up (if that makes any sense) because it doesn't slide underneath-the bolts are in the way. I have tried to find video tutorials on how to do it, but haven't found anything. Thanks for your help!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

rubyred said:


> What is the difference between a teflon pillow and a silicone pad? Is one preferred over the other?


There are several option you can do and use:

*Teflon pillow*: http://www.imprintables.com/product/teflon-pillow,320,38.htm

During heat application, Teflon® Pillows prevent marks on transfers and lettering. They raise the print area for even application and are great for garments with V-necks, zippers and buttons.

===========================
*Teflon Sheet*

http://www.imprintables.com/product/Cover Sheets,321,.htm
Cover sheets are an inexpensive way to protect your heat press upper platen and your garments. Kraft paper will give your design a matte finish, Teflon produces a screen print-like finish

============================
*Silicon Rubber Pad*

http://www.imprintables.com/product/low-density-rubber-pad,237,68.htm




rubyred said:


> How thick should it be?


Usually they are all around the same sizes, its just your heat presses size you have to make sure you get the right one. 




rubyred said:


> I would like to "dress the press" to heat only one side at a time, but I can't figure out how to get the whole shirt slid onto the press,


Quick Pad Protector (goes onto the bottom of your heatpress it make the tshirt go on so soothingly
http://www.imprintables.com/product/Quick Slip Pad Protector,239,.htm



These are all located at Imprintables online.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If by dressing the press, you mean sliding the t shirt onto the press with one side underneath,not all presses allow this. The bottom of the press does not heat up. When doing things on both sides, use something in the middle. I prefer the pillow or mouse pad as that adds extra cushioning and cuts down on the imprint. If you are doing multiple sizes, the smaller ones need to be done first and work your way up to the larger ones. Follow the heating instructions for the rhinestones you are using. Sometimes the glue may come off the stone for whatever reason. When you pick the rhinestones off the template turn it over and inspect the back to make sure all of the stones have glue on them.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> There are several option you can do and use:
> 
> *Teflon pillow*: http://www.imprintables.com/product/teflon-pillow,320,38.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the info FatKat, I will go with the teflon pillow, as it seems to be the most economical and versatile option. I would like a rubber silicone pad as well but will have to wait until I have earned more money at this. I do have a teflon sheet and teflon protector for the bottom of the heat press.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

jean518 said:


> If by dressing the press, you mean sliding the t shirt onto the press with one side underneath,not all presses allow this. The bottom of the press does not heat up. When doing things on both sides, use something in the middle. I prefer the pillow or mouse pad as that adds extra cushioning and cuts down on the imprint. If you are doing multiple sizes, the smaller ones need to be done first and work your way up to the larger ones. Follow the heating instructions for the rhinestones you are using. Sometimes the glue may come off the stone for whatever reason. When you pick the rhinestones off the template turn it over and inspect the back to make sure all of the stones have glue on them.


Thank you jean518. The heat press I bought is supposed to be able to be "dressed", which is one of the major reasons I bought it. I should call the retailer to see if there is something I am doing wrong or just not understanding. For now I will get a teflon pillow.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

When I'm pressing front and back with rhinestones, I put a silicone pad on top of the lower platen and a Teflon sheet between the shirt. I use the pad on the lower platen so there isn't any glue seepage onto my press. Then I use a silicone pad on top of the transfer tape.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Ruby,

I always use a pad type product inside the shirt to create a nice even press on all stones or studs of all sizes, 

It also protects the Garment from seepage of glue to the backside of the garment as well.

I prefer when i press the shirts or bags or pants to have the pad products teflon coated so i can take a Dry eraser and wipe off the excess glue ,, and you will have that on the inserts.

Ruby what temp and time are you doing?

And are you cool peeling or peeling right away?


----------



## coolrosie (Sep 14, 2008)

We have used mouse pads and they have worked for us. I am sure there are professional items that would work better.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Hi Ruby,
> 
> I always use a pad type product inside the shirt to create a nice even press on all stones or studs of all sizes,
> 
> ...


Thanks Sandy, I have been using 320 degrees F for 15 seconds each side, then 5 seconds inside out. I have been waiting til the shirts cool before peeling. It seems like it would yank the rhinestones right off the shirt if I would peel while hot. I use silicone transfer tape which sticks a lot more than the acrylic. Does the difference between hot and cold peel matter very much or is it just a matter of preference? I think I will increase the time to 330 for 20 seconds, based on what I'm reading in other threads lately.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruby some poeple like to peel warm not hot,, it has to cool enough to not lift the stones when you peel.

Some like to peel cool or cold.

you are post pressing which is good.

I would test the heat of your press, to make sure it is accurate. with a digital heat temp gun, most home stores carry them or Harbor Freight does for sure.

I would start increasing your heat a bit, 

Here are the setting I use and recommend for my stones.

20 sec press at 375
peel
turn inside out press 7sec 
turn right side out press 7 sec

I use this for all grades of stones, from Korean to Swarovski stones and Studs and nail heads

Just make sure and have something inside the shirt and always on top as well, to protect your press plates.

Let me know if this helps, 

Sandy Jo


----------

